

Ask HN: Equiv of MIT/BSD License for Artwork - phd_student

Hi!<p><pre><code>  What is the equiv of MIT/BSD Licensing (or even GPL) for that matter for artwork? There are some art work in open source games (like those distributed with Linux) that I would like to use in a (for-profit) game I'm developing. I'm curious what licenses I should look out for, what I should avoid, what experiences others have had.
</code></pre>
Thanks!
======
halo
Creative Commons (<http://creativecommons.org/license/>).

~~~
wmf
Specifically, CC-BY is similar to MIT/BSD. CC-BY-SA is more GPL-like and CC-
BY-NC is not very open-source-like.

